# Секвестрированная грыжа МПД L5-S1. Необходимость операции



## Aleks73 (9 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте. Интересует мнение специалистов по поводу необходимости операции и ее срочности. 48 лет, рост 184 см, вес 86 кг. Примерно 20 декабря стали появляться тянущие боли при долгом стоянии в правой ягодице, бедре и внутренней части голени. 25 декабря посетил невролога, он помял позвоночник, рекомендовал укрепления мышц спины и гимнастику. Боли прошли. 30 декабря боли усилились, еле дошел из гаража 1.5 км. 31 декабря сделал МРТ, рекомендована консультация врача нейрохирурга. Нейрохирурга в моем городе нет, ближайший в Самаре, Ульяновске. В начале января боли ослабляются - усиливаются, иногда еле могу пройти 200 метров. При наклоне вперед боль отпускает на некоторое время. В этот период пару раз катался на лыжах - 1.5 часа - никаких проблем и болей - видимо потому что при движениии постоянно наклоны вперед. Боль - это в основном затекание икры правой ноги, тянущая боль в ягодице. При лежании, сидении никаких болевых ощущений нет, чувствуется легкая отечность правой икры. Последние два дня боли усилились. Сегодня не стал делать никакую гимнастику на спину, просто лежу, сижу - ощущение что боль при ходьбе ослабла. Вероятно меньше раздражается нерв.
P.S. Снимков МРТ очень много, не уверен те ли снимки загрузил. В архивах все снимки.

               

Следующие снимки. ZIP-архивы почему то не получается загрузить.

           

....


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2017)

*Aleks73, *Александр, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## dr.dreval (9 Янв 2017)

В теме отсутствует большинство снимков, загрузите все.


----------



## La murr (9 Янв 2017)

Александр, у Вас есть возможность создания альбома (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


----------



## Aleks73 (9 Янв 2017)

Хорошо. Загружу.

Все снимки (160) загружены в альбом:
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/977/view

Томографию делали в три "подхода". Один из них с контрастом - подозревали злокачественное новообразование.
P.S. Если какие-то снимки надо перенести в тему, скажите номер. Если надо все - перенесу все.


----------



## dr.dreval (11 Янв 2017)

@Aleks73, есть плановые показания для выполнения микрохирургического/эндоскопического удаления, если не будет положительного результата от терапевтического лечения, то надо склоняться к операции. В сроках Вы не ограничены.


----------



## Aleks73 (11 Янв 2017)

*dr.dreval, *спасибо за консультацию.


----------



## Aleks73 (12 Июл 2017)

Прошло полгода с начала обострения влияния моей грыжи в позвоночнике на седалищный нерв. В январе по назначению нейрохирурга прошел небольшой курс (10 дней) медикаментозного лечения - обезболивающие уколы, релаксанты (правильно ли называю?), витамины. Названий уже не помню, да я думаю в моем случае они не очень уж и важны. Обострение было снято, после этого смог немного передвигаться самостоятельно.
Следующий этап моего лечения - тренажерный зал. Январь, февраль, март старался заниматься по четыре-пять раз в неделю. Перед занятиями обязательно разминка. Да и в дни без занятий старался ее делать. Тренажерный зал курирует местный врач-невролог. В первые десять дней после тренажеров выполнялась "вытяжка" позвоночника" на кушетке разделенной на две части: подвижную и неподвижную. К неподвижной пристегивается верхняя часть тела, к подвижной нижняя и к этой же части прикреплен небольшой груз. В течении 10-15 минут лежишь неподвижно.
Почти все тренажеры настроены так, что при выполнении упражнений происходят движения на растяжение позвоночника. Улучшение состояния происходило постепенно, волнообразно: то лучше, то хуже. В мае месяце я уже мог вести почти обычный образ жизни, только без физических нагрузок на позвоночник. Начал понемногу кататься на велосипеде. В июне уже начал играть (без фанатизма) в волейбол, после игры состояние немного ухудшается, но за неделю восстанавливается. Ремонт дома начался - иногда двигаю мебель, перемещаю стройматериалы без фанатизма. На этой неделе получилось уже два дня поиграть в волейбол.
В тренажерный зал по прежнему хожу, но уже реже - два раза в неделю. Острота проблемы снята, да и не всегда получается из за занятости.

P.S. Написал я это для того, что бы показать еще один реальный пример возможности возвращения к нормальной жизни при межпозвонковой грыже без медикаментозного и операционного воздействия.

Как будет дальше развиваться моя болезнь не знаю, но надеюсь на положительный результат.

P.P.S. К концу года (то есть через год после обострения болезни) обязательно сделаю МРТ, посмотрю что там с размерами моих грыж.


----------



## Aleks73 (24 Фев 2018)

Прошел год и 1 месяц с начала моей проблемы. Летом, то есть через полгода с начала проблемы, было значительное улучшение состояния. Боль в ноге практически отсутствовала. С конца осени началось постепенное ухудшение - опять появилась боль в ноге при ходьбе и стоянии. После небольшой разминки или каком либо постоянном движении она уходит, но возвращается при стоянии или после лежания, сидения, то есть после неподвижности.
1.02.2018 сделал МРТ. На мой взгляд изменений нет, или почти нет. Одна грыжа уменьшилась на 2 мм, другая ( та которая дает боль)  увеличилась на 1 мм. И перестал наблюдаться секвестированный кусок грыжи, возможно его и не было.
Склоняюсь к операции. Хочу вернуться к нормальной жизни, без постоянного дискомфорта.

Описание МРТ 1.02.2018

 

Описание МРТ 31.12.2016. , то есть год назад. Для сравнения.

 

Интересно услышать комментарии врачей: динамика изменения состояния грыж, целесообразность операции.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

А что хотите оперировать?


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, предполагаю, что грыжу L4-L5.

Фораминальная правосторонняя широкая грыжа на фоне циркулярной протрузии МПД L4-5 размерами: сагиттальный 0.6 см, фронтальный 2.5 см, вертиакальный 1.1 см, суживающая правое межпозвонковое отверстие и деформирующая дуралный мешок минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала сужен до 1.3 см.

Она наверно задевает нервный корешок.
Считаете , что не она?


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

Ссылка на альбом со снимками с последнего МРТ : https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1172/view

Посмотрите , если есть возможность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

Боль после неподвижности чаще от спондилоартроза.


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

Боль у меня в ягодице, задней части бедра, икроножной мышце. Стали немного появляться покалывания в стопе и большом пальце. По всей длине седалищного нерва. 
Как на это оказывает влияние спондилоартроз?
В спине болей нет. Есть небольшая скованность.


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

Люмбоартроз – спондилоартроз, который возникает в поясничном отделе и характеризуется: *локализованной болью, которая не отдает в ноги и не сопровождается их онемением*; боль становится сильнее, если человек встает после долгого пребывания в одной и той же позе (сидя или лежа); человек в состоянии найти для себя такую позу, при которой боль в позвоночнике меньше чувствуется, если не шевелиться; если превозмочь боль, встать и размяться, то обычно боль проходит.

Это конечно цитата не с медицинского учебника. Но...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

> ....Боль у меня в ягодице, задней части бедра, икроножной мышце. Стали немного появляться покалывания в стопе и большом пальце. По всей длине седалищного нерва. ....


То есть боль и онемение в ноге есть.
А рефлексы нарушены?


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

Онемения нет вообще, все части ноги чувствуют все, боль сильнее всего в икроножной мышце. Стоять на пятке и носке не мог год назад , в наиболее острый период. Сейчас могу, только боль усиливается при стоянии на носке. Боль в ноге похожа на то как будто в мышцах вставлена струна или пруток. При усилении боли икра как будто наливается кровью. В связи с этим закрадывается подозрение -  нет ли в икре боли от кровеносный сосудов?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2018)

От кровеносных едва ли, а вот о МФС надо и подумать.


----------



## Aleks73 (25 Фев 2018)

Похожая ситуация и с болезненными ощущениями и с грыжей.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28026/#post-347869


> Еще дополню - слабости в ногах нет, на пятках и носках пройтись могу, но изматывает эта тянущая боль бедра до стопы, то сбоку,то посередине левой ноги(. Когда лежу или сижу-нормально, боль только при движении и просто стоя. Мучаюсь примерно полгода.


----------



## горошек (26 Фев 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> появилась боль в ноге при ходьбе и стоянии. После небольшой разминки или каком либо постоянном движении она уходит, но возвращается при стоянии или после лежания, сидения, то есть после неподвижности


Вот это не очень поняла. При ходьбе болит, а при движении проходит. А ходьба не движение? Интересуюсь, потому что боль по большей части похожа на мою. Но мне в состоянии покоя получше.


----------



## Aleks73 (26 Фев 2018)

Если размяться после неподвижности: сделать некоторые движения лежа на полу, наклоны и т.п. и продолжать какие либо движения не строго вертикально - боль проходит. 
Если ходить некоторое продолжительное время 15-30 мин - боль тоже часто проходит, но не всегда.


----------



## Aleks73 (6 Мар 2018)

Сделал операцию. ТПФ L5-S1, жесткая, система Fixpine, межостистый имплант между L4-L5 HeliFix, хирург сказал , что и грыжи подрезали.  Операция была вчера, в 13.30 завезли в операционную, в 15.00 очнулся от наркоза.
Сегодня уже вставал, полчаса походил. Болевых ощущений в правой  ноге нет ВООБЩЕ. До операции в такой ситуации были бы обязательно.
Делал в Самаре, ГКБ им. Пирогова, хирург Сергеев Сергей Михайлович. Поехал к нему целенаправленно.


----------



## La murr (6 Мар 2018)

@Aleks73, здравствуйте!
Сейчас для Вас эта информация будет не лишней.

*Упражнения после операции на позвоночнике по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи диска *
22. *Упражнения первого месяца*
23. *Упражнения второго месяца*
24. *Упражнения третьего месяца*
*
Рекомендации для пациентов, оперированных на поясничном отделе позвоночника*
26. *Первая неделя после операции*
27. *Первый месяц после операции*
28. *Второй и третий месяц после операции
*

Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Aleks73 (6 Мар 2018)

@La murr, спасибо за информацию


----------



## Aleks73 (10 Мар 2018)

Буду понемногу описывать состояние после операции, может быть кому то будет интересно и поможет придти к правильному решению:  делать операцию или нет.
      Сегодня пятый день после операции. Все еще в больнице, но только потому, что мне до моего дома от больницы 200 км. Если бы жил в Самаре - ушел бы домой еще вчера, на четвертый день после операции.
      Ничего не болит, и не болело, обезболивающие уколы не делали. Температура после операции держалась 37,5 , сегодня уже нормальная - меньше 37.  Есть дискомфорт в пояснице, возможно в большей степени из-за шва. Пробовал присаживаться ненадолго - никаких болей, дискомфорта именно из-за сидячего положения нет. При ходьбе тоже болей нет, ходить (по больничному коридору пока только) могу долго.


----------



## Aleks73 (14 Мар 2018)

9й день после операции.По прежнему ничего не болит. Много хожу. Только после продолжительной ходьбы есть небольшое покалывание в правой стопе. Ощущение как будто восстанавливается кровоснабжение в мелких капиллярах. При отклонениях от вертикального положения есть дискомфорт в пояснице, в районе установленной железной конструкции.
Хирург просил в течении месяца не сидеть, не делать никаких физ. упражнений кроме ходьбы. Через месяц после контрольного рентгеновского снимка и оценки состояния конструкции должны обговорить дальнейшие действия по реабилитации после операции.
Хирург так же при выписке сказал, что бы я  пропил (провел) курс медикаментов для восстановления/улучшения состояния нервных корешков. И переложил назначение этого курса на невролога, якобы он более компетентен в этих вопросах.
Невролог прописал таблетки "Келтикам комплекс" и "Комбилипен табс" на 30 дней. Насколько я понял - это просто витаминные комплексы.

 Вопрос к врачам - ничего серьезнее мне не надо/не поможет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Мар 2018)

Ничего серьёзнее не надо.


----------



## Aleks73 (14 Мар 2018)

Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Aleks73 (26 Мар 2018)

21 день после операции. Есть вопрос по состоянию шва: наплыв кожи с подкожным наполнением над швом - это нормально? Рассосется? Ничего не болит.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (26 Мар 2018)

@Aleks73, здравствуйте. А раньше у Вас спина вообще не болела? Начала болеть только к 48 годам?


----------



## Aleks73 (26 Мар 2018)

В такой степени что бы специально лечить или что бы она мешала мне полноценно жить - не болела. Были конечно недомогания - пару недель зарядки по утрам ( сейчас это называется ЛФК) и все проходило.

По поводу шва (наплыва над ним) - хирург сказал, что такое бывает, рассосется.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (27 Мар 2018)

Aleks73 написал(а):


> В такой степени что бы специально лечить или что бы она мешала мне полноценно жить - не болела. Были конечно недомогания - пару недель зарядки по утрам ( сейчас это называется ЛФК) и все проходило.


С уверенностью можно сказать, что Вам повезло и у Вас высокий болевой порог, т.е. Вы чувствуете боль только при значительных нарушениях


----------



## Aleks73 (27 Мар 2018)

@44Евгений44, исходя из чего сделали такой вывод? 
Возможно, наоборот, не повезло. Заболело бы раньше, раньше бы стал беречь себя и  лечиться,  сохранил бы спину здоровой.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (27 Мар 2018)

@Aleks73, дело в том, что изменения у Вас не минимальные, взять тот же выраженный спондилоартроз, при выраженном фасет-синдром очень часто, Вы же на эти изменения не реагируете, хотя все эти изменения не за один год происходят, а долго развиваются.


----------



## Aleks73 (7 Окт 2018)

Напишу для истории...) Прошло 7 месяцев после операции. потихоньку возвращаюсь к жизни , которая была до проблем с позвоночником. В обычной , бытовой жизни, уже почти все как и было "до": болей никаких нет, есть небольшая скованность временами по утрам и после долгого сидения за рулем авто или на стуле. Хочется еще вернуться к активной жизни, как было "до". Сейчас без проблем катаюсь на велосипеде, иногда бегаю кроссы ( после них есть небольшой дискомфорт в пояснице), немного играю в волейбол.  Стараюсь делать разминку каждое утро. Не восстановилась еще общее физическое состояние и выносливость. Так же почему то до сих пор плохой сон.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Окт 2018)

То есть новый стереотип ещё не сформирован и все неплохо, только благодаря «осторожности».
Уже хорошо.


----------

